# Random Pictures



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Here are some recent random pictures of my babies. Jack received his new Pirate shirt from Tammy and Bucky at PetFlys. Its really cute! I bit big but he's got a lot more growing to do! 



































Some Outside Ones


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Sniffing in Unison









Chloe's Typical Picture Face. My girls are so modest 










Jack's Pool Obsession


















Nap Time!


----------



## Princess5342 (Jan 18, 2006)

Very cute - questing though is Jack blind in one eye?


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks!

I still haven't taken him to the eye specialist because he was sick for awhile.. but I should do that soon. From the way he acts he seems to be blind in that eye or seeing very little. He gets nervous going through doors sometimes because he can't tell if he'll fit through. And if you put ur finger near that eye he won't really react or look at it. He acts completely normal like my other chis though. Just from looking at his bad eye, it doesn't really seem like he would be able to see out of it. I hope he can though!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Allright that's it I'm packing our stuff & me & the pups are coming for a swim  They're all precious :thumbleft:


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Aww all your chis are so beautiful. :love5: Jack is growing up to be such a handsome little man, he looks adorable in his new shirt and I love the ones of them all by the pool. The one is soo cute of Jack and Tyson together, brotherly love.  And Chloe is adorable in the close up. I just love Leila, she's so gorgeous. Great pictures!


----------



## Lory07 (Apr 12, 2006)

Right? I'm here @ work in my cubicle and that pool looks so tempting! The weather outside today is so nice too.....can Lola and I come swimming too?? I like Jack's spikey collar


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

i really really want that top for peanut! i love your guys....and your pool lol


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

OMG I love your chis, they are all so cute


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

You have such cute chis! Your pool reminds me of the pool at my parents' house- I miss it!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Thank you! And the pool is open to everyone and all chis anytime  I realized that its the SUN that makes it look so pretty! I was taking pictures out there and when a cloud blocked the sun the pool looked so.. boring haha It has been nice though and a great way to cool off on the especially hot days. 

Jack is getting so big! He seems to do his growth spurts over night. I wake up one morning and hes grown a pound and a few inches! He's starting to calm down a little now which is good. He used to get so excited when anyone would talk to him and he was hard to hold. Little wiggle worm! He's also started his man behaviors, lifting his leg and the other not so appetizing male bahavior! 

:wave:


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Whoa Jack is already lifting his leg at 4 months? Probably because he sees Tyson doing that, right?
Your babies are the cutest!! You're so lucky to have FOUR! 
They're all so adorable but I especially love Leila!! She has the cutest little face!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

They are all cute.Jack is really cute I like blue merels.I also like chocolate.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Katie, I love your babies!! They are all so gorgeous!! 

Jack is growing up -- he's so handsome!! That's so funny about his pool obsession -- does he jump in?


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Yes! He's crazy! He scares me half to death. I'll be looking one way and all of a sudden i hear a big "ker-plunk" and I see his little head stickin up and him paddling his heart out. I have to keep a close eye on him. It's weird because he doesn't seem like he really enjoys jumping/falling in, he always acts a little surprised but then goes running around like crazy when he gets out. He's always walking right on the edge of the pool and looking in like theres a juicy bone at the bottom. He'll jump right on a raft and come in when I'm swimming too. He doesn't like baths though! :dontknow:


----------



## Maria And Elvis (Jan 4, 2006)

jack is so cute, is he a cross chi? looks lie he has jack russel/ /english terrier in him, such unusual eyes arr i want him!!!!!!!!! so lovely! x

mum says she wants him too! xx


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

thank you maria and "mum"! You guys have the best accent  As far as I know Jack is purebreed. I'm not positive though since I didn't witness his birth and I dont know his whole background. Actually though, that's true of all 4 of my chis! They're purebreeds to my knowledge though. I only have a picture of his parents. He's actually in his mom's arms here.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Aww that picture is so sweet of him in his mom's arms Katie. :love5:


----------



## Hello.Kittie (Dec 30, 2005)

They're so adorable. Jack is very pretty. Can i have him? :lol:


----------



## Sidech (Apr 3, 2006)

One of your Chi's really looks like mine.

Here's Tamara


----------



## azusaheart (Mar 5, 2005)

Awww, Tyson's head on Jack while taking a nap is just precious. Did you have to show us that sparkling pool again?!!! 
Well, now I don't mind since our mountain weather is warming up finally. Still would love to take a dip!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I love your group! They are all so pretty. :love5:

I think Jack definitely looks purebred. :wink:


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

such wonderful pics  you have such attractive chis  i think jack is just the coolest


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

aww great pics of the whole pack! how do you do it with 4 chis, your house must be so much fun


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

I love how the all get along so well, and love on each other. Very happy pups.


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

i love my cheese said:


> Thank you! And the pool is open to everyone and all chis anytime  I realized that its the SUN that makes it look so pretty! I was taking pictures out there and when a cloud blocked the sun the pool looked so.. boring haha It has been nice though and a great way to cool off on the especially hot days.
> 
> Jack is getting so big! He seems to do his growth spurts over night. I wake up one morning and hes grown a pound and a few inches! He's starting to calm down a little now which is good. He used to get so excited when anyone would talk to him and he was hard to hold. Little wiggle worm! He's also started his man behaviors, lifting his leg and the other not so appetizing male bahavior!
> 
> :wave:


Pool Party at Katies  LOL Jack is so cute... I love his coloring


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

Aww cute pics, jacks bad eye looks much smaller than the other bless him i love his pink nose and colouring, leila looks just like mylo but short haired... great pics, very sweet babies..


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

I think I may know what is wrong with Jack's eye. Do please bring him to a vet though. A homozygous merle puppy is prone to getting microopthalmia (small eyes). One or both eyes can show reduction in size, and one or both eyes can be missing completely (anopthalmia). His eye is basically severely underdeveloped. This is genetic. He wouldn't be able to ever see out of that eye and there is no treatment. However, he should do just fine. There are many cockers that have had one or both eyes removed at my vet's office and they do just fine.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Your chi's are SO cute! But, I must admit, Jack is my favorite!! What a little cutie pie!!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Thank you!!

Having four chis is definitely fun! It's really not much different than two to me. More to clean up but I don't mind and I dont even notice it. I'm cleaning up anyway so it's no biggie  I wouldn't have it any other way!

Yes Jack has microthalmia. He isn't in any danger. Two vets have looked at his eye and said he's fine but if I want more information about it I could go to the eye specialist. I bought him knowing that he had the condition. The breeder originally thought it was an eye intropia but he was later diagnosed with the microthalmia. I wouldn't remove his eye unless it was causing him pain or some other health problem which the vets assured me is not the case.

Tamara and Mylo are soo cute! All three look like they could be related!


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

They are all adorable!!! You're really lucky to have them in your life  ...


----------

